# LUMPKIN CO. GA.-A/F-no id#-name DUCHESS



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12960869


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Duchess is an outstanding German. She greets you at the kennel and grandly leads you out to the front yard. She is very alert, doesn't miss anything. She is clean, in good health and will make a super family pet. 

She is up to date on shots and worming. Our adoptions also include first rabies shot and spay/neuter.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

This girl is not in immediate danger. Lumpkin County is a NO-KILL shelter.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Mods, pls move to non urgent


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

From what I read online....the ANIMAL CONTROL is NOT no kill...

So it would depend where the animal is...still in animal control...or transfered to HS...........


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*FYI EVERYONE- THIS IS <span style="color: #FF0000">NOT</span> A NO KILL SHELTER. IT IS A COUNTY RUN ANIMAL CONTROL. THE PEOPLE WHO POSTED OTHERWISE ARE MISTAKEN. I HAVE NO CLUE WHY SHE WAS PLACED ON FOLLOW UP. BELOW, YOU WILL SEE MY EMAIL TO THE ANIMAL CONTROL AND THEIR RESPONSE THIS MORNING. MODS, PLEASE PUT THIS GIRL BACK ON URGENT BOARD. THANK YOU.*

_To: [email protected] 
Sent: Sunday, February 08, 2009 10:00 AM
Subject: Duchess-German Shepherd


Hello,
I posted Duchess to the German Shepherd rescue board last night. I have been told by some members that your shelter is "no kill", and she will never be put down so her listing should be removed from forum. Can you please give me some info. on your shelter, and also some info. on Duchess if there is anything you can add to her description. 

Thank You,_

<span style="color: #3333FF">*Your members are wrong. Lumpkin County Animal Shelter is a government function and
is not no kill. They take in animals from two adjacent counties so the kennel facilities are
running at double capacity, hence the short time. There is not much more to say other
than she is very friendly, enthusiastic. She gets along with the other dogs when they 
are being walked. She has been exposed to small children visitors and is busy with
her tongue.

If I need to correct some shelter listing, please let me know. They may be confusing us
with the Dawson County Humane Society that is no kill and also full all the time.

Thanks

Dan*</span>


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Is the dog with Animal Control, or is the dog with PAWS? They are both listed on her petfinder listing. 

PAWS IS a no-kill shelter. PAWS does NOT euthanize their animals in set amount of days, etc. HOWEVER, if ANY of the shelters are overrun, the STATE may mandate euthanization due to overpopulation...not normal practices. I volunteered with PAWS long before they had their new facility on Red Oak Flats and even after they got their new facility on Red Oak Flats. 

So where is this dog? PAWS or Lumpkin County Animal CONTROL?


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

As you can see in my email, Dan Bowers is the person I contacted and he is in charge of the petfinder site. This dog is in a KILL shelter. If you would like to contact him and explain that she is not in a kill shelter, please email him at:

[email protected]


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The person who responded clearly states Lumpkin County and that she is in urgent danger. 

Why is this dog in Follow-Up now?


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

> Quote:The person who responded clearly states Lumpkin County and that she is in urgent danger.
> 
> Why is this dog in Follow-Up now?


BowWowMeow--thank you! I don't know why my posts are not being understood. Perhaps you will have more luck.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Please note the ad for the dog. It lists PAWS AND the animal shelter (which are both the same). Unless TLC/PAWS is unaware that they have changed their status from no-kill to kill:

* Lumpkin County Animal Shelter & PAWS Humane Society
* Dahlonega, GA
* 706-867-7297


PAWS Humane Society is a no-kill shelter! WHERE is the Lumpkin County Animal Shelter????

Please inform others where she is actually being held - PAWS or Lumpkin County Animal Shelter. 

Please note the following from PAWS information pamphlets:

Dahlonega-Lumpkin County Humane Society
P. O. Box 535
1735 Red Oak Flats Road
Dahlonega, GA 30533
(706) 864-2817
[email protected]
http://www.tlchs.org

"We are a small, no-kill shelter just outside of Dahlonega. We have been in existence since 1977, and we are known as TLC Humane Society."

TLC's policy page:
http://www.tlchs.org/About%20TLC%20Humane%20Society_files/about_lumpkin_county_humane_society.htm

Which states the following:

TLC Humane Society has been, and will continue to be, operated as a "no-kill" organization.

TLC does not euthanize animals because they have not been adopted. 


SO...I ask again....where is she? This morning, I e-mailed a volunteer for the shelter, and she said...again....TLC/PAWS is a no-kill shelter. 

// I e-mailed Dan for further clarification as I can't imagine there would be THREE animal shelters/H.S. in Lumpkin County, Georgia. It's not that big of a town, and if she is NOT at a safe humane society/whatever in the same town.......why is she not being moved there?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Why the nastiness? I would hope that everyone is in this for the dogs and I am quite sure no one is being deliberately misleading about this dog's chances. 

At the moment this dog is listed in "Follow-up from" and not Urgent or Non-Urgent so she has very little chance of getting rescue from this board. I am notifying Mods to move her.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Many animal controls have an HS that supports them...meaning...WHEN THEY CAN take a dog to save it they will. They can't take them all....they do what they can...when they have the room. Since Dan was able to give info about the dog...it is very apparent she is with him at the AC. Apparently she hasn't been moved because they can't take her.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

btw - I think the Prison uniform in the picture is a dead give away...

(It is very common practice to have inmates working at the County Animal Control facilities)


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

> Quote: btw - I think the Prison uniform in the picture is a dead give away...


Yep, prison stripes = animal control. I do not understand why this girl is in "follow up"...follow up from what?


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

She needs to be returned to URGENT, mods. I think it odd that someone could "forget" there is the Lumpkin County Humane Society in the same town.........apparently _less than a mile from them_.

I just got done with an e-mail session from Dan. He "forgot"







there was "The Lumpkin County Humane Society" in Dahlonega. 

He said, "[The Lumpkin County Humane Society]...has
had their permit to adopt animals for several years. They are on Red Oak Flats Road."

P.S. I was not being "nasty." I was trying to clarify WHERE this dog is, exactly, as she was also listed on three other websites as being a Lumpkin County Humane Society dog.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*This girl has lost precious time. I hope it doesn't cause her to lose her life. 

To anyone who suspects a dog is listed in the wrong place or is a mix, please get the facts before notifying mods. 

You might just be wrong. *


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

She is a German Shepherd in Lumpkin County. Considering this is the same county that had a string of German Shepherd thefts (and Siberian Husky) in 2004-2005....I don't think she'll have a hard time finding a home.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I will be starting a thread in the Rescue General section to discuss this and some other things.

Wisc.Tiger - Admin


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

back to page one


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump!


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

up you go!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Any word if she has been adopted yet..bump this girl!


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

No news that I know of.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

very pretty girl!



















Duchess
*Duchess is an outstanding German* (_just like me_







). 
She greets you at the kennel and grandly leads you out to the front yard. She is very alert, doesn't miss anything. She is clean, in good health and will make a super family pet. 

She is up to date on shots and worming. Our adoptions also include first rabies shot and spay/neuter.

Lumpkin County Animal Shelter & PAWS Humane Society
Dahlonega, GA
706-867-7297 
[email protected]


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Then bump to 1!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I just found out she was pulled from URGENT because of a mis- understanding. This is a shame. I thought it was made clear several times she was in a kill shelter. I hate this for this girl..I hope it does not cost her!!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Bump for you sweet girl!


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Beautiful girl and sounds like she has a temperament to match.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

just received this message:

*A rescue group in our area is taking Duchess. Thank you.*


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Still in danger as I know it..bump and I hope helps comes for you soon!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vcroft0313 (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah for Duchess! She sounds like a fabulous girl!


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

What is happening with her?
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Anyone know if she has been pulled for sure?


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

The last email I had from Dan Bowers was that she was safe. I do not know if she had been pulled. He said he was keeping my info. in case he needed to contact me. I also sent my cell # to him. I haven't heard from him again. If anyone would like to double check on her, I am sure it would be ok to email him again. His email addy. is: [email protected]


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

(they have a 1 year old male there they won't be putting on their site or adopting to the public because "he is too big") I have a separate thread going for him...I will bump him up.......


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Anyone know for sure if this girl is safe yet? Don't want this beauty to slip through the cracks.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bumP!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Up you go, girl!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

is all a go?


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Is there help for this one?


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------

